# General > Films >  Which Scottish films for 18th september?

## Rheghead

Which films do you think should be broadcasted on TV to get people in the best mood for a) Voting Yes for Scottish Independence.  b) Voting No for Scottish Independence??

My answers are 

a) Brave

b) Skyfall

----------


## Alrock

That recent one about "Maggie", scare the populace into voting Yes.

----------


## ducati

Any epic disaster movie should fit the bill.

----------


## Big Gaz

Duh!! - Independence Day of course.....(Shhh, We can pretend the English are the Aliens and stick the boot in! :: )

The Poseidon Adventure - Just as many plot holes in the film as there are in Fat Eck's YES script!

Titanic -  With Fat Eck playing the last fiddle as the iceberg laughs

Towering Inferno - Fat Eck's indy dream all goes up in a raging ball of flame

The day after tomorrow - Fat Eck get's frozen out of Holyrood after a failed indy campaign

----------


## Rheghead

TBH, I can't think of one film that is tailor-made to make Scots feel great about being part of the UK.

----------


## ducati

> TBH, I can't think of one film that is tailor-made to make Scots feel great about being part of the UK.


The Battle of Britain

----------


## Big Gaz

"The great escape" - obvious choice for the YES voters

"V" - To alert the Scots that there may be English governmental lizards in disguise trying to retake Scotland

"The longest day" - Eck at the counting house on the night of the 18th, sweating his nuts off

"The long, good, Friday" - where all the Scots can party for 24 hours having won "Freedom!"

"Restless Natives" - Not for the clown and wolfman masks  :Grin:  but because all Scots WILL be restless natives on the 18th!

"The man from Atlantis" - showing us all how to breather underwater when (as many says) Scotland will sink off the rUK and into oblivion

"The road to nowhere"  - The statement that the English govt says that the YES vote will take us that route...

----------


## Big Gaz

> The Battle of Britain


Errr....NO. A film that was made to show how the RAF beat off the Jerries during WWII is not going to cut it Ducati...It was a film made in England in English film studios, i don't think the French director or the producers had the idea that the film would make Scottish people feel great about being part of the UK although i will give it a teeny bit of consideration due to one of the writes (Kennaway) being Scottish!

----------


## orkneycadian

Trainspotting.  Post independence, this will be a popular hobby near the international border with England, when the rUK abandon trains running further north than Carlisle.  And the plot will be a fairly accurate depiction of post independence Central Belt life once the Peoples Republic of Orkney, Shetland and the Western Isles vote to keep the oil to themselves!

----------


## orkneycadian

Doomed?  A great film for the Yes supporters.....

----------


## Invisible

> Doomed? A great film for the Yes supporters.....


Do you mean Doomsday? If you don't think too much into the film its actually a decent watch. 

Taken from Wikipedia - "In 2008, an unknown killer virus, dubbed "The Reaper Virus", has infected Scotland, turning people into savage animals and killing the host. The UK government cannot quarantine the virus because they have neither cure nor vaccine, and they decide to build a 60-foot containment wall over the border with Scotland, isolating it from the rest of Britain, and also the docks, airports and bridges, preventing it from spreading. "

----------


## Wizzbang

" Brigadoon "

----------


## joxville

That Sinking Feeling! Whichever side you vote for :-)

----------

